# I done did it



## lexscsmoker (Nov 16, 2016)

So I've been looking at big ole pull behind reverse flow smokers.  When I say I've been looking, well, I've been looking for a couple of years.  First I was a Lang fan.  Then I went to Bubba Grills, then I kinda liked a place out of Georgia.  Well I ended up going with HBT smokers out of Guntersville, Alabama.  I researched them and facebooked them.  I looked at pictures, videos and countless reviews.  I have only had the chance to season my HBT Gameday but I can already tell it's going to be fun.  This is a high quality smoker.  The door on the smoking chamber is really heavy.  The firebox grate is welded in and the hole for the heat to travel in is super sized.  I plan on smoking some around Thanksgiving and will be posting pictures and videos.  For the companies I mentioned earlier.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with Lang or Bubba Grills.  Both of these are very nice smoker companies but when I did my research I always came back to HBT.  Here is a picture of one on their lot but like I said I will post more next week. 

The left side is a 2 rack charcoal grill.  The chamber is 5 feet long with 2 racks.  The right hand side is a small rib box with 3 racks.

View media item 499362


----------



## weev (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice smoker I just bought one last week it was used but only a year old and in great shape I cooked on it for the first time this past weekend and loved it was real easy to use 













20161112_112832.jpg



__ weev
__ Nov 16, 2016





this is my first run


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, congratulations to both of you on those great new smokers.

That is one wicked smoker.

May they bring you both many years of happy and tasty smokes.

Pictures of your smokes are good things.

Have FUN with them.

 Ed


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2016)

Man... That puts my wheelie to shame. That smoker is epic! Cant wait to see those smokes. Point Brian 













P6120032.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

Awesome looking smoker!!

Al


----------



## seenred (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow that rig is a monster...Congrats!  Looking forward to seeing how that beast cooks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## wo44 (Nov 17, 2016)

That's one sexy smoker.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2016)

Great looking smokers.  Looks like you'll be able to feed a big crew with that baby.

Gary


----------



## remsr (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow! Would I love a rig like that. 

Randy,


----------



## grandpax4 (Nov 14, 2018)

lexscsmoker said:


> So I've been looking at big ole pull behind reverse flow smokers.  When I say I've been looking, well, I've been looking for a couple of years.  First I was a Lang fan.  Then I went to Bubba Grills, then I kinda liked a place out of Georgia.  Well I ended up going with HBT smokers out of Guntersville, Alabama.  I researched them and facebooked them.  I looked at pictures, videos and countless reviews.  I have only had the chance to season my HBT Gameday but I can already tell it's going to be fun.  This is a high quality smoker.  The door on the smoking chamber is really heavy.  The firebox grate is welded in and the hole for the heat to travel in is super sized.  I plan on smoking some around Thanksgiving and will be posting pictures and videos.  For the companies I mentioned earlier.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with Lang or Bubba Grills.  Both of these are very nice smoker companies but when I did my research I always came back to HBT.  Here is a picture of one on their lot but like I said I will post more next week.
> 
> The left side is a 2 rack charcoal grill.  The chamber is 5 feet long with 2 racks.  The right hand side is a small rib box with 3 racks.
> 
> View media item 499362


Hello!
I am getting ready to order the game day mini. Still liking your HBT? Any recommendations?
Mike


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 14, 2018)

Okay, I admit it: serious smoker envy.


----------

